# Hats



## BadPanda (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello, 

I have a question, I think I know the answer but I want to ask just to be 100% sure.

Will plastisol transfer work on hats?


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes, as long as it's not 100% Polyester or 90/10.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

We print our own plastisol transfers and then use a hat heat press to apply. Been doing these like this for going on 25 years.


----------



## Beckmansbeach (Jun 30, 2014)

They make specific heat presses for hats. Most printed hats are transfers because you need a flat surface for screen printing. You can get different platens for the hat presses with different curves to match the hats your pressing


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi,
yes,plastisol transfer work on hats


----------

